# Mold in joint compound - do I need to toss the whole can??



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I only need about half a cup or so of joint compound for a hole repair. I have three different sizes of the Sheetrock joint compound. The 61 pound, 12 pound and 32 ounce containers. I have used about half of the total amounts. I would usually just fill up the 32 ounce container from the larger sizes. It had been quite a while since I used any of it and I found mold on the top layers of all three! 

I cleaned out the top one-two inches of the small container and the compound underneath now looks mold free, but I heard that once mold forms, it can possibly be throughout the entire contents even if it is not showing any signs in all areas. 

Do I need to throw out all this compound or can I try to use the bottom half of the containers or whatever? I hate to waste ALL of it and I would hate to have to buy a new one just for the small job I have.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You are talking $5 or so for a new container with the amount you need? Less than a cup of Starbuck's? Really want to risk the stuff that had the mold?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As stated; get new compound and toss the old product. Mold spores live in wet/damp material and environments. You don't want to transfer that to your sheetrock and then to areas of your home.


----------

